# Drehgeber prüfen



## Guste (21 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Die letzte zeit hatte ich massive Problem mit Servomotoren Drehgeberausfall.
Nun such ich ein Meßgerät zur externen Prüfung der Drehgeber.Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag

Gruß Guste


----------



## norustnotrust (21 November 2012)

http://www.schleich.com/de/produktdetail.php?ProduktID=88 sowas?? Schaut aber eher nach Laborgerät aus...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2012)

Um da helfen zu können, wäre es gut zu wissen um was für ein Geber es sich handelt. 

Wir hatten das mal, da war der Geber nicht richtig besfestigt.


----------



## doctorVLT (21 November 2012)

*Je nachdem*

Hi,
wie schon erwähnt ist es wichtig welcher Gebertyp verwendet wird.
Resolver (2-,4,6,8- polig)?
SinCos?
TTL?
HTL?
...

Einige kann man mit Oszi messen / Impulse darstellen. Teils kann man FU selber dafür benutzen.

Gruß

doc vlt


----------



## Guste (22 November 2012)

Haool zusammen.
Es gibt da Feldprüfgeräte. Die sind auch durch den Schlosser inutitiv bedienbar. Einfach am Endat Geber oder Inkrementalgeber anschließen. Das gerät sagt dann Io oder NIO. Hab das schon mal gesehen.Dabei ein kleiner Bildschirm mit Anzeige der 2 Spuren mit Spannungshöhe und Nullmarke. Kenn nur den Typ nicht mehr.
Laborgerät das reicht ja ein normales Oszi und 5 oder 24 Volt.

Gruß an alle Guste


----------



## Guste (22 November 2012)

Hallo rostiger Nagel. 
Eigendlich will nicht gar nicht wissen, was für ein Fehler anliegt.
Das Thema ist folgendes.
Motorausfall durch Kurzschluß. Fehlermeldung 840d Systemfehler.
Ok der Schlosser kennt das Problem. Wechselt den Motor aus ca. 4 Std. Drecksarbeit. Schaltet den Haupschalter ein, und die 840d sagt Geberfehler beim Neumotor.
Dann kein Fehler am Regeleinschub, Geberkabel, LT Modul sondern der fabrikneue Motor ist defekt.
Erklär mal das dem Schlosser. Drum vor Motoreinbau Kästchen anschließen Motorwelle durchdrehen. NIO oder IO. So stell ich mir das vor. danke


----------



## Guste (22 November 2012)

Hallo no Rust Schleich schau ich mir mal an


----------



## SUW (26 November 2012)

Hallo Guste,
ohne deine Maschinen und den genauen Motortyp zu kennen würde ich behaupten, dass die zwei Motoren nicht identisch sind und die Geberparametrierung in der 840D auf den Geber des neuen Motors geändert werden muss...:?:


----------



## Guste (26 November 2012)

Hallo SUW.
Wenn man mal 30 Jahre im Geschäft ist, dann kann man sicherstellen, auch meine Schlosser, daß der richtige Ersatzmotor verbaut wird.
Mir geht es ja nur um ein Schlossertaugliches Meßgerät für die Heidenheingeber.

Gruß Guste


----------



## Sockenralf (26 November 2012)

Hallo,

das Geber-Prüfgerät schließt aber nicht aus, daß der Eratzmotor leistungsseitig einen Schlag hat.
Vielleicht einfach mit einem passenden Vorschubmodul einen kleinen Prüfstand aufbauen

MfG


----------



## Marco77 (26 November 2012)

Hallo,

Heidenhain - Geber kann man mit dem PWM 9 von Heidenhain prüfen.
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=heidenhain%20pwm%209&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcontent.heidenhain.de%2Ffilebase%2Ffiles%2F3406%2F518_751-11.pdf&ei=l5SzUOz_CdHE4gTdw4DADA&usg=AFQjCNG9JVHs3yY4W6cJtfW9iPXQ-o52sA&cad=rja
Ob man damit auch integrierte Motormesssysteme prüfen kann, keine Ahnung-

Gruß Marco


----------

